# Free Horses in Indiana



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

A close friend of mine had this posted on her Facebook and i thought i'd post it here too to see if anyone was interested.

"FREE HORSES in INDIANA: 52 thoroughbred horses need homes. They will go to Sugarcreek this Saturday for slaughter. Gentleman died & his son wants nothing to do with them. All kinds available! FREE and papered. Friend of the deceased is trying to find homes 440-463-4288/440-463-4288."

Her Shelter Facebook Page is:http://www.facebook.com/pages/Solta-Dog-Shelter-Fans/117506031639978?v=wall If you want to keep an eye on whats going on when she finds out more information. 

I saw something about a ton of horses needing homes in Indiana but i didn't pay a lot of attention to it and now i cant find what it was to give this more information lol, I was doing something else and have no place to put a horse so it didn't catch my eye until today.

~~~~
Ok so i found the thing i saw yesterday it was on the craigslist for Indy its here. 
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/pet/2192792396.html

However a second post was made saying they had all been re homed, and it seems they were in Ohio not Indiana.


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

It was posted earlier today that all the horses have been placed! YAY!


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm glad they did, poor horses.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am SO glad they all found homes. ;D ;D


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Wasn't this the same post but in OHIO. Seems fishy now.


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

yes, it is!


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

This was real. He was a vet in this area. Knew OF his very well, but didnt know him. All horses placed


----------



## bluejett (May 17, 2010)

That's amazing! My heart sunk as I read they were going to slaughter today, then I read they all got homes.


----------

